# Best teco gun for the price



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Paslode finally died. In the market for new teco gun. Is the hithaci gun really worth the steep price? I don't use 1 all that often but don't want a piece of junk either. I have un opened in my truck the freeman model in the grip rite model. Not sure about either. Any thoughts out there?


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Short magazine Bostitch MCN250(s) here. Very light, compact, maneuverable, & plenty of punch for LVL's & the like. Sometimes can be found for $200 or less.


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

elementbldrs said:


> Paslode finally died. In the market for new teco gun. Is the hithaci gun really worth the steep price? I don't use 1 all that often but don't want a piece of junk either. I have un opened in my truck the freeman model in the grip rite model. Not sure about either. Any thoughts out there?


I have the Hitachi. I got mine used from a local tool repair shop for $100.00 It is awesome.

Check similar shops in your area. Mine was a repaired gun that no one picked up. Got a nice Makita coil framing gun as well. I always check those shops for guns that I need but don't use that often. Hope this tip helps! :thumbsup:


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

I checked the pawn shops and just missed a hitachi on clist for 100 bucks. Sweet deaal.

I havent found the need for 2 1/2's yet. But do have joists that hit 12" oc and small size of 15 seems nice. Where do 2 1/2's get called ot?

Bostich was my first choice but shales rep sold me the grip rite.


----------



## Madmaxz (Dec 19, 2010)

i have the new paslode PP gun.very nice gun id go paslode again.


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

elementbldrs said:


> I checked the pawn shops and just missed a hitachi on clist for 100 bucks. Sweet deaal.
> 
> *I havent found the need for 2 1/2's yet. But do have joists that hit 12" oc and small size of 15 seems nice. Where do 2 1/2's get called ot?*
> 
> Bostich was my first choice but shales rep sold me the grip rite.


It depends on the spec. How much load, code, etc. I recall reading somewhere the Simpson spec'd 3'' nails in the sides of the hangers to create a greater shear strength. I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I have 5 paslodes. When I find a gun that works great, I could care less about the price.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Hitachi all the way. If the new price is too much, buy used. That's what I did.

The bostich is a decent gun, but the one I used had trouble driving a lot of the nails all the way. On the other hand, if you do any decks with joists on 12" oc, it will fit between them, which the hitachi won't. 

the palm nailer guns work, but they are noticeably slower, less comfortable to use, and are even worse in the cold. 

I haven't tried the Paslode guns. I looked into them when I was looking for my Hitachi, but the 30 degree nails aren't nearly as common around here, so I didn't really consider it.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

TempestV said:


> Hitachi all the way. If the new price is too much, buy used. That's what I did.
> 
> The bostich is a decent gun, but the one I used had trouble driving a lot of the nails all the way. On the other hand, if you do any decks with joists on 12" oc, it will fit between them, which the hitachi won't.
> 
> ...


Paslodes and Hitachi are the big ones here. Our tool store fixes paslodes for free, no matter what you did to them, if you buy the nails from them.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I use the stanley bostitch strap shot on deck jobs .


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I think Max makes Teco nailer. Coil I believe.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Gary H said:


> I think Max makes Teco nailer. Coil I believe.


My look into that .


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

FH once did a story on all the postive placement nailer and the Max scored high.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I'd love to try the max, and for that matter, the paslode. I don't know what I'd gain from it though, as you can't get the nails for either of them around here.
Based on the reviews I've seen, the Hitachi, Paslode, and Max are the ones to consider, you just have to consider what fasteners you can get locally.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

TempestV said:


> I'd love to try the max, and for that matter, the paslode. I don't know what I'd gain from it though, as you can't get the nails for either of them around here.
> Based on the reviews I've seen, the Hitachi, Paslode, and Max are the ones to consider, you just have to consider what fasteners you can get locally.


If you can't get nails then don't do it. I tried that route with coil screws for polebarn metal. In the end the effort and cost to do it was way above the gain. If more people did use it then our suppliers would stock what I needed, since I was the only farsighted builder they wanted nothing to do with dealing with such a rare used item.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Max is also a part of their high pressure line so that involves a whole nother investment beyond finding the nails.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Max has a line 120 psi nailer along with the coil nailer.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Gary H said:


> If you can't get nails then don't do it. I tried that route with coil screws for polebarn metal. In the end the effort and cost to do it was way above the gain. If more people did use it then our suppliers would stock what I needed, since I was the only farsighted builder they wanted nothing to do with dealing with such a rare used item.


That's why I bought a Hitachi


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Coil or stick?


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

100psi is discontinued, i believe only one max has now is HP.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I was unaware of that. High pressure is cool, but limited unless you want to pay the big bucks for the set up. I was on the fence, then they changed the compresser. For me it has too many parts that could go bad compared to the old one.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

elementbldrs said:


> Paslode finally died. In the market for new teco gun. Is the hithaci gun really worth the steep price?


It's not steep, it's cheap!


elementbldrs said:


> I don't use 1 all that often but don't want a piece of junk either.


Then don't buy a Hitachi:no:


Gary H said:


> I think Max makes Teco nailer. Coil I believe.


I have 2 of the older ones and they are the best. They use Bostich coil nails and they are cheap!



elementbldrs said:


> Max is also a part of their high pressure line so that involves a whole nother investment beyond finding the nails.


 Yes that is right. I don't know why they did that:blink: I don't think it will last, nobody's buying it over here. I love Hitachi guns and have a pile of them, but the tico gun sucks compared to my Max


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's not steep, it's cheap! Then don't buy a Hitachi:no:
> I have 2 of the older ones and they are the best. They use Bostich coil nails and they are cheap!
> 
> Yes that is right. I don't know why they did that:blink: I don't think it will last, nobody's buying it over here. I love Hitachi guns and have a pile of them, but the tico gun sucks compared to my Max


The old school nail gun hook.:thumbup:


----------

